# Sturmey Archer Twinshift



## allphon (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi, i'm looking for the wood 3+2 (Twinshift) console for a Raleigh Fireball project. Thanks!


----------



## KevinM (Aug 1, 2018)

Rob Eagleye may have one.


----------



## allphon (Aug 1, 2018)

KevinM said:


> Rob Eagleye may have one.



Thanks. Is he a Cabe member?


----------



## KevinM (Aug 1, 2018)

Yes


----------



## allphon (Aug 1, 2018)

KevinM said:


> Yes



Sorry but i can't find him. Does he use his real name or a nickname? Thanks


----------



## allphon (Aug 3, 2018)

Up! Thanks


----------



## KevinM (Aug 6, 2018)

This is him
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintag...-Speed-Shifter-/183351961286?oid=183350834464


----------



## allphon (Aug 6, 2018)

KevinM said:


> This is him
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintag...-Speed-Shifter-/183351961286?oid=183350834464



Thanks!


----------



## allphon (Aug 10, 2018)

up! Still looking for. Thx


----------



## locomotion (Aug 19, 2018)

I think I have a NOS one of these, let me try to dig it out, might take some time, it's probably behind 20 years of parts crates!


----------



## locomotion (Aug 26, 2018)

I looked at my parts bin and unfortunately, this is all I have,
a 3 speed cover, 2 wood levers and another NOS SA bar lever


sold the parts


----------



## allphon (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks for looking! If i can find the other parts to complete the puzzle, i'll contact you about these.


----------



## jnoack (Oct 10, 2018)

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/283204808711


----------



## allphon (Mar 3, 2019)

Bump!


----------

